# Amanti Coffee



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Just how BIG is coffee in Melbourne?

Guinness World Book of Records BIG!

That's right, it's official, we are recognized around the world as the café, coffee capital of the known coffee cosmos.

And guess what?

We also now can boast to have the World's Largest Espresso Machine.

It has been created, built and owned ...

More...


----------

